# b 10 e



## kccomet (Apr 12, 2019)

i hate to say it but this old schwinn hasn't seen the light of day in a number of years took it outside this morning for a little dust off. I don't think I've ever posted pics of this bike. I've had it for over 25 years


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice! Awesome badge!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 12, 2019)

Great bike - Thanks for posting!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 12, 2019)

kccomet said:


> i hate to say it but this old schwinn hasn't seen the light of day in a number of years took it outside this morning for a little dust off. I don't think I've ever posted pics of this bike. I've had it for over 25 years
> 
> View attachment 979398
> 
> ...



Wow! What a beautiful bike! Would you mind if I used your photos in book about Schwinn and the interesting head badges they had on their bikes I'm writing? I'd love a close up shot of the badge. Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## stoney (Apr 12, 2019)

Wow, great bike. How did you keep that hidden away from us for 25 years +


----------



## kccomet (Apr 12, 2019)

sure barry, you have my permission to use the pics.....thanks for asking, guys and gals that's how it should be done


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 12, 2019)

kccomet said:


> sure barry, you have my permission to use the pics.....thanks for asking, guys and gals that's how it should be done
> 
> View attachment 979461
> 
> View attachment 979462



Thank you very much, I really appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## dave429 (Apr 12, 2019)

Awesome bike with the bells and whistles! Wow! Beautiful! Thanks for posting pictures of it!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 12, 2019)

NICE survivor!! Thanks for sharing!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkeep (Apr 12, 2019)

Great bike!! Love that LeMars news bag. My uncle printed an advertiser type paper in Le Mars during the 40s and 50s,wonder if that was the paper?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 13, 2019)

What an amazing bike!  I couldn't let it sit around long enough for the tires to go flat. Perfect in every way as it is. When was the last time you took it for a ride?


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2019)

kccomet said:


> i hate to say it but this old schwinn hasn't seen the light of day in a number of years took it outside this morning for a little dust off. I don't think I've ever posted pics of this bike. I've had it for over 25 years
> 
> View attachment 979398
> 
> ...



Hello, I already put your bicycle in the book and gave you credit for the photos.. Thank you for the use of your photos. Barry


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 22, 2019)

Jim-What's the backstory on this bike ? Did you purchase it from the original owner ?


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 24, 2019)

sheesh...nice one.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 24, 2019)

Holy moly, that’s beautiful!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 6, 2019)

Wow - That bike is waaaay too cool not to be ridden. Gotta wear the goggles too.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 6, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Jim-What's the backstory on this bike ? Did you purchase it from the original owner ?



I'll answer this 6 months later. I used to run ads wanting old bikes in the newspaper, who remembers the paper. someone called me an told me about the bike at an antique store about 100 miles away. I called the store, they said it was an old Columbia bike....got to the store, it's in the basement they said. well I was wowed when I saw it, they came up with Columbia by the fender tag, Columbia mo. they told me they bought it at owners family estate. he was a doctor who made house calls on the bike. it's pictured in Barry's schwinn badge book, which I think is pretty cool.....thanks barry


----------

